# Staining (or painting) New White Cedar Shingle Siding



## cdaniels (Dec 27, 2012)

If the shingle manufacturer says wash them I'd do it. Follow the recommendations for the shingles and whatever stain you decide on.Know your moisture content before applying the stain.Dipping them would be a good way to go as all sides will be protected.No way would I paint cedar shingles.


----------



## DEWD (Jul 23, 2014)

A guy at a paint store told me last night that white cedar moves too much to paint, and that I'd have to use a pigmented stain instead, or a semitransparent stain. He advised using an oil-based primer and a solid pigmented stain if we wanted the look of paint.
I didn't know it would be this difficult a decision, or as much work. Guess I'd better get at it...


----------



## Jmayspaint (May 4, 2013)

I would say the guy at the paint store is on to something. Getting a solid color finish on cedar successfully is no easy task. Even if you do everything right, there's no guarantee it will not peel and flake in the future, and then you have a real mess. 

I don't think your going to find applying a solid finish is any easier than dipping them in sealer and a solid finish is potentially much more problematic. 

I have has some success washing and staining them after instillation. Although I still think dipping is the best method, they can be done after they are up and expected to last fairly well provided a good finish is applied. 

A clear penetrating sealer like you seem to prefer can be expected to last 2-5 years depending on the amount of sun exposure the surface gets. If you don't let them go for too long, applying a maintenance coat is as simple as wash and re stain. 

A pigmented high-build finish like Sikkens Log&Siding can be expected to last longer, perhaps 4-7 years or more depending on amount of sun. Sikkens is dark though, even the 'natural' color has a deeper tone. 

Here are some shingles with two coats of Sikkens Log&Siding natural. (First pic) 

Here are some nine year old shingles that have had one maintenance coat, done with Sikkens cedar color. (second pic)


----------



## DEWD (Jul 23, 2014)

Are those red cedar or white cedar shingles? They look like red to me.

Today, after more talks with the paint store guy, I'm leaning toward the Sikkens Cetol SRD 
"natural" or "cedar" translucent stain, which seems may be less work at the start, even though perhaps a bit more in the future.
Even so, a much better solution the <gag> vinyl siding...


----------

